# Lost intrauterine device



## becca12 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone had advice for me.  My OB/GYN doctor had a patient that came in because she had lost the strings of her IUD and wanted to get it removed.  I am wondering if you would code it as a removal of a foreign object in the uterus or if you would code it as a removal of intrauterine device?

Thanks in advance
Rebecca


----------



## aguelfi (Jan 21, 2009)

I would code it as removal of IUD.  That's specifically what it is.


----------

